# المحرك الذي يعمل دون وقود



## رشيد الديزل (6 فبراير 2009)

*المحرك الذي يعمل دون وقود* 
ليستر هيندرشوت (Lester Hendershot) : المحرك الذي يعمل دون وقود
صحيفة "نيويورك تايمز" (الأحد، 26، شباط. 1928
المحرك الذي يعمل دون وقود يثير إعجاب الخبراء

ديترويت، ميتشيغين 25 شباط ... صرّح دبليو. بي. ستاوت (W.B. Stout) رئيس شركة ستاوت للخطوط الجوية (Stout Air Lines) ومصمم المحركات الثلاثية ذات الأجزاء المعدنية لطائرات الفورد (Ford) الصغيرة ، أنه قد شاهد ما وصفه بأنه استعراض "مثير" لمحرك هيندرشوت (Hendershot) الذي يعمل دون وقود منذ أسبوعين في بيتسبرغ.


قام ليستر. جي. هيندرشوت (Lester. J. Hensershot) المخترع، ومساعده دي.باربيت (D. Barr Paet) مدير مطار بيتيس في ماك كيسبورت، بإظهار كيفية عمل المحرك بشكل سري البارحة في أحد حظائر الطائرات في مطار سيلفردج. جرى هذا الاختبار المغلق بحضور الرائد توماس.جي.لانفير (Thomas.G.Lanphier) والعقيد تشارلز.إي. لاندبيرغ (Charle.A. Land Bergh) وغيرهم.
وقد تم الإعلان اليوم إن النموذج الذي تمَ استخدامه في التجربة أصغر بكثير من المحرك الحقيقي القادر على تشغيل طائرة و تحليقها في الجو.
يقول مصمموه إنه يعمل وفق أسس كهرومغناطيسية، بحيث يقوم باستخلاص طاقته مباشرة من مجال الأرض المغناطيسي، ومن خلال خصائص المحرك نفسه يقوم بتحويل هذه التيارات الكهربائية إلى طاقة يمكن توصيلها بشكل فعّال إلى أنظمة نقل الحركة.
وصف تجربة عمل الجهاز بأنها غير مألوفة :
يقول السيد ستاوت (Stout): "إنّ التجربة كانت مؤثرة، وقد كانت بالفعل غير مألوفة. إنني أرغب برؤية كيف تم تصميم الجهاز الأصلي لإعطاء طاقة كافية لرفع طائرة في الجو ورؤية كيفية عمله".
وقد قال السيد ستاوت(Stout) بأنّ حجم هذا النموذج المصغّر كان بحجم المحركات الصغيرة المستخدمة في المكانس الكهربائية.
وتابع السيد ستاوت (Stout): "لقد تمَّ إخباري إن الصفة المميزة مازالت طريقة مجهولة للفّ وشيعة المغناطيس الكهربائي ، وقد قال السيد هيندرشوت (Hendershot) بأنّه نجح في توصيلها بهذه الطريقة بحيث أنّها تقوم باستخلاص الطاقة مباشرة من التيارات الكهربائية التي توجد في الهواء أو في الأرض، إنّ مثل هذه المصادر للطاقة الرخيصة وغير القابلة للنضوب. لم يتم اكتشافها من قبل. ويبدو أنّ النموذج المصغّر قد عمل تماماً كما شرح هيندرشوت (Hrndershot) طريقة عمله".
لم يتحدث الرائد لانفير (Lanphier) ولا العقيد ليندبرغ (Lindbergh) عن الاختبار الذي شهداه يوم أمس. وقد اعترف الرائد لانفير (Lanphier) أنهم كانوا يقومون بإجراء الاختبارات على هذا الجهاز ويوجهون الأسئلة للمخترع حوله.
قال الرائد: "إنّه الوحيد الذي يعرف كل شيء عن اختراعه ولم يكن العقيد ليندبرغ (Lindbergh) يعرف عنه شيئاً رغم أنّه قد شاهد الاختبار". واليوم هناك اجتماع بين ويليام.بي. مايو (William.B.Mayo) المهندس المسؤول في شركة فورد، والرائد لانفير (Lanphier) والمخترع هيندرشوت (Hensdershot) ومساعده (Peat) في مكتب الرائد لانفير (Lanphier).

حلم يتحول إلى اختراع :
صمم هيندرشوت (Hendershot) أوّل محرك يعمل دون وقود من أجل طائرة أبنه التي كان يلعب بها.
إنّ اختراع المحرك الذي يعمل دون وقود، والذي تمّ اختباره في ديترويت، كان نتيجة حلم راود مخترعه ليستر جيننغ هيندرشوت (Lester Junning Hendershot) الذي يعيش في **** خلف السكة الحديدية في هذه البلدة التي يبلغ عدد سكانها 3000 شخصاً وتبعد حوالي 15 ميلاً عن بيتسبرغ.
على الرغم من أنّ هيندرشوت (Hendershot) كان عائداً من مطار سيلفردج هذا اليوم إلاّ أنّ زوجته لم تكن تتوقع وصوله قبل الغد. وقد تحدثت زوجته عن فكرته عن الآلة وكيف أن النموذج المصغّر بني من أجزاء راديو تالف حصل عليه المخترع من عمّه.
منذ عدّة سنوات راود المخترع حلم حول آلة تعمل على "تيارات الأرض" ولكنّه لم يبدأ بالعمل عليه حتى تشرين الثاني الماضي، حسب ما قالته زوجته.
لقد صمم ابنه ذو الأربع سنوات طائرة في ذلك الوقت وكانت تعتبر مزعجة لأنّها لم تعمل. كان الأب منزعجاً أيضاًُ، فأخبر ابنه بأنّه سيبني له طائرة ستطير. وكانت نتيجة ذلك المحرك الذي يعمل دون وقود.


----------



## bryar (8 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا للموضوع الشيق لكني اعتقد انه لايوجد في العالم وفي الوقت الحالي اي محرك يعمل بدون استهلاك للوقود كل محرك يحتاج الى مصدر للطاقة مع اختلاف انواعها ومصادرها.


----------



## mohandesminer86 (10 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع ولكن نرجو من سيادتكم أن توضحوا لنا بعضا من هذه 
التكنولوجيات وكيفية عملها بتفصيل أكبر ...وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## zeid25 (11 فبراير 2009)

لا يمكن لأي محرك أن يعمل بدون مصدر للطاقة
ربما يكون الحرك الجديد اكثر توفيرا للطاقة


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (11 فبراير 2009)

هناك الكثير من علماء الطاقة شرحوا فى ابحاث كثيرة لهم ان الطاقة ومصادرها من ارخص ما تكون 

ولكن للاسف الاستغلال يفرض ان تحجب تلك المصادر الرخيصة حتى يتم بيها باسعار غالية جدا عن الواقع

اليس المجال المغناطيسي للارض من مصادر الطاقة اللتى لاتنفذ مثل طاقة الشمس

علينا ان نتعاون لتقديم الطاقة الرخيصة وليس مهاجمتها والتعتيم عليها 

وكل من يحاول ان يشرح فكرة 

كل هذا المجهود المبذول بالمنتدى من بعض العضويات المتررة لشخص يحاول ان يطفئرة الطاقة وبدون اسانيد علمية 

بل ومن جهل فاحدهم بجهله قال ان وقود الماء لايحترق الى متى هذا العجز الفكرى


----------



## رشيد الديزل (19 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وهذا هوا الوقع الجهل مشكله


----------



## ammouur3000 (7 مايو 2009)

بجد شكرا كثيرا على هذا الموضوع على الرغم انى مش مهندس بس بجد بجد انا استفدت من الموضوع بشكل كبير وخلتنى اقراء واعرف يعنى ايه متور واحاول افهم على قدى وطبعا فوق كل ذى علما عليم شكرا


----------



## مهندس محترف (17 يونيو 2010)

أتمنى في يوم أن أرى تطبيقا واحدا للنظريات الفيزيائية البديلة للنظريات الحالية , ولكن أقصى ما نراه هو مخططات و تصاميم ينقصها التوثيق الحسي والعملي .
بخلاف الفيزياء الحالية التي نستخدم تطبيقاتها من السيارة إلى الطائرة .
و الى أن يتم اثبات هذه الفيزياء المزعومة - و هذه منية كل محب لرخاء الانسان - تبقى مجرد تهيؤات أطلقها المسكونون بنظريات المؤامرة


----------



## ساموك (18 يونيو 2010)

لا تخرج الطاقة المجانية أبدا عن حصيلة مجموع العلوم التي نعرفها وندرسها في المدارس والجامعات بل هي تطور طبيعي لهذه العلوم يستند إليها ولا يناقضها في شئ

(أليس المجال المغناطيس للأرض طاقة) بلى وشدته نصف غاوس ولكن خصائص الأرض كأكبر مكثف في عالمنا المحسوس أهم بكثير


----------



## ibrahim alghamdi (19 يونيو 2010)

*لا شيء مستحيل*

مثل ما ابتكر المبدعون ما نحن فيه منذ عشرات السنيين وبعضها من الثوره الصناعيه في اوروبا العقول التي تبدع كثيره .
من الابتكارت الحاليه لو حدث احد اصحابه من حوله بها قبل ابتكارها لاحبط ولما صدقوا ان هذه الإبتكارت ستحدث كالنت وقبله التلفزيون وغيرها من المهمه اكثر الشرائح الالكترونيه ، الليزر 
كل من لديه فكره وقدره ان يحاول تطبيقها فليحاول الزمن لن يوقف على ما هومتوفر او على الدول المتقدمه


----------



## مهندس محترف (22 يونيو 2010)

نحن في انتظار اثبات الاختراع أو أي اختراع من اختراعات الطاقة المجانية .


----------

